# On the harmony of scripture (Augustine)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 26, 2021)

So then, peace reigns in the scriptures, everything is in agreement; there are no contradictions at all. So rid your heart of conflict, appreciate the harmony of the scriptures. Would Truth ever contradict himself?

Augustine of Hippo, _Homilies on the Gospel of John 1-40 _(_c_. 406-20), trans. Edmund Hill, ed. Allan D. Fitzgerald, _The Works of Saint Augustine: A Translation for the 21st Century, Volume 12_ (Hyde Park NY: New City Press, 2009), 19.7, p. 340.


----------

